# Traveling Cage



## as2441 (Jan 7, 2017)

What would be a good traveling cage for a one night stay or a small amount of time stay away from home? I have a carrier, just need something that could be temporary.  Suggestions or comments?


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

I believe in the Product Reviews section of the forum there are a couple travel cage options. Also, be sure to read through the Traveling With Your Hedgehog Sticky.


----------



## HockeyHedgy99 (Feb 11, 2017)

When I get a hedgehog, I am probably going to be using a bin for a temporary home. They are light, easy to carry, and you can put the majority of their supplies inside it while you travel, especially if it's by car. I think another option is a commercial cage. These hold everything you need inside them. They are more expensive than bins, and considering you probably will not use it often, you may not get as much use out of it. Like Poppy_the_hedgie said, check the Product Reviews section. You may find something else there. 

Please, anyone feel free to correct me if I am wrong. I do not have a hedgehog, and never have, so I am solely going off of the research I have done. I personally believe that these are good options right now, but if they are actually proven to not be good and should not be used, I have not seen that yet. I'm just doing my best to help!


----------

